

Calculating unknown eigenvalues with a quantum algorithm - jcr
http://www.nature.com/nphoton/journal/v7/n3/abs/nphoton.2012.360.html

======
epicwhaleburger
WOW, thats pretty cool. Got lost pretty quickly

